# Madinaty Schools



## shazzystar

Hi,
Can anyone give me some advise on schools in the Madinaty area? I'm not interested in International schools as they are too expensive. My children are dual citizenship british/egyptian. We want to move to Madinaty as soon as possible and will need to register our children at least to get in the next term.

Thanx in advance.


----------



## aykalam

shazzystar said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone give me some advise on schools in the Madinaty area? I'm not interested in International schools as they are too expensive. My children are dual citizenship british/egyptian. We want to move to Madinaty as soon as possible and will need to register our children at least to get in the next term.
> 
> Thanx in advance.


there are no national schools in Madinaty


----------



## shazzystar

it doesn't have to be in Madinaty but near by, driving distance or maybe a pick up by school bus?...


----------



## aykalam

I don't know of any national schools in the area, there are a few language schools in New Cairo. You may want to use Google search to find what you are looking for or else ask an Egyptian member of the family for guidance


----------

